# Some good anti-SpyWare program?



## Kolur (Sep 30, 2005)

Do you know of some good anti-SpyWare program that can be downloaded for free?


----------



## Resolution (Sep 17, 2005)

As with the Antivirus, please search the forums for help with this question. It gets answered on a daily basis. Check the HijackThis forum.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2005)

Trendmicro suit has all protections. And it is good. Panda active scan PRO is a very good product againts spyware too. No real time protection but periodic scans sure will be excellent for your system security. As one antispyware product there is webroot spysweeper doing a decent job.


----------



## keymaker (Jul 12, 2005)

download spybot and adware se from my sig. they are both good. download them and update them. then run both spybot and adware on your computer to see if you got any spyware. let both programs get rid of your spyware.


----------



## ice_glitch (Oct 3, 2005)

Since you have WinXP I'd recommend Microsoft Anti-Spyware Beta. This program works for me, but hey, I'm not a pro like all these other guys, but I'd say it works fairly well. It's a program that seems to acknowledge all spyware signatures and other things. And for being free, and built by microsoft, why not? :sayyes:


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

keymaker said:


> download spybot and adware se from my sig. they are both good. download them and update them. then run both spybot and adware on your computer to see if you got any spyware. let both programs get rid of your spyware.


Hi I am New Here, But I have to agree Adaware SE and Spybot have worked for me. I have bought Adaware SE Plus which gives you Adwatch. It runs in the background and will not allow any changes to the Startup portion of the registry. :grin: On top of that I run a little program called noad, (for that odd add that gets through).


----------

